# budget waterproof digital camera



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Just bought this from Harvey Norman for about $260 its a fuji A500 but comes with a waterproof casing. Not bad for the price however i havent tested it out on the water yet so you'll have to wait for those pics.

Didnt really expect much in terms of features for the price... i guess just something to point and shoot as well as the ability to just tie it to my pfd and rinse it afterwards. I got over taking my old canon digi camera out of the dry bag and feared dropping the damn thing into the water out of clumsyness :roll:

I'll post up some pics and with any luck there will be some sort of quality out of this budget set up  im all for bang for buck!

PS doesnt come with memory card but look on ebay or something - its takes XD cards - i bought a 1gig online for about $70 (probably can get cheaper than this). Its also waterproof to 3 metres which aint so bad cos the other half is keen on snorkelling.
























I took this shot 640x480 using the 0.3mega pixel option with flash and macro (i think? as you can see im quite the ultra amateur photographer)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaJVV/kAABFXgAASYIUEhJAAL+3fgCAAdQ1T0TR+pDygBoyaDUxBMIxDQNGhANWgPQOrdK0S6iS9iNCmx2spTBlkT+jhHntY8NIPW6WuEq1gRiEEWBGyiZdyNEi8C1vZg7sh+V2InBlhgYNs6EDLZ4RX4u5IpwoSFEqq/yA=


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I must say that I wouldn't worry too much about the quality for the price. With the way technology is moving these days you should get a great bang for your buck. I have had 2 Fuji film digital cameras and they have both been excellent. Both took supurb quality digital photos (my last perished as the result of a yak fishing trip to Blue Fish point - and no it wasn't waterproof :roll:  ).

JT


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Very happy with my Fuji finepix S3500, great camera for the $s. I expect this little gem will be good value too. Let us know how the water test goes mate.


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Dude,
I probably shouldn't ask this but why the big jar of vaso in all the photos?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

shayned said:


> Dude,
> I probably shouldn't ask this but why the big jar of vaso in all the photos?


teehehehe :lol:


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

shayned said:


> Dude,
> I probably shouldn't ask this but why the big jar of vaso in all the photos?


hehehehe busted!


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

:twisted: i made sure i hid the leather pants, whips and handcuffs but whadda ya know!! i forgot the vaso! :lol:

Its an ornament from my teenage years LOL :roll:

Focus on the digital camera gentlemen!!!


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

shayned said:


> Dude,
> I probably shouldn't ask this but why the big jar of vaso in all the photos?


 :lol: Good one! :lol:

Interesting how quickly you picked that up Shayne :roll: :twisted:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

looks the goods O.D, no doubt about shayne, he will nail you every time, very interested in your on the water experiance with the camera, like you , am sick of carrying digi in a tupperware box and fumbling around for it :roll: :roll: :roll: ., what a great looking lab , i bet hes pretty special


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

:lol: yeah been trying to teach him to ride on the back of the Hobie - luckily the yak can take the extra weight - 34kg of Labrador aint light mate!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

yep, i know , i have a collie about the same size who absolutely loves the water


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

OutbackDee, that is the camera and case I have been planning on buying for quite a few months. The camera has a solid reputation and with the case, which I have only seen sold separately, is a top buy.

I think I'll have to go to my local Harvey Norman. Does anyone know where this camera + case can be bought on the web?


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey Occy

Heres some pics of the camera itself


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey Troppo

Luckily my other half has sharp eyes cos she was the one who spotted it in the Harvey Norman Catalogue. I didnt know it existed but i think Harvey Norman must have some sort of deal going as a combo cos when i start the camera up it comes up with a harvey norman logo start up screen :shock: and you cant customise it either so its harvey or nothing :roll:

Cheers

OD


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey guys,

I regretably lost my good Olympus camera (which was sensational) and today replaced it with one of these.

Basically you can tell the difference in picture quality (ie. the Olympus was better) however the Fuji is still good enough for me and is less than half the price. Having owned both now I think I would go the Fuji if I had to choose between the two without having already lost one.

Have fun!


----------

